# Call of Duty Black Ops laggt immer.. was soll ich erneuern?



## AbsolutStorm (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo Community, 
ich spiele seit kurzem Call of Duty Black Ops und ich bin nicht wirklich gut, da da spiel immer gleich laggt sobald ich schieße...
ich bin der Meinung das es an meinem Prozessor liegt, oder was meint ihr?

Mein System:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 @ 2,33GHz
RAM: 4GB DDR2 OCZ 2x2GB
GraKa: nVidia GeForce GTX260
MoBo: GA-P35-DS3L

ich habe nicht wirklich viel Budget mir im Moment neue Komponenten zu kaufen, aber wenn es, wie ich denke, an der CPU liegt, dann würde ich mir nen gebrauchten Quad Core holen bei ebay oder so...

Bitte um eure Hilfe 

MfG
AbsolutStorm


----------



## Heli-Homer (25. Mai 2011)

Joa mit dem cpu haste recht, aber die graka ist auch net mehr so der kneller.
Würde dir bei einem kleinen budget auch zu einem quad raten falls dein mainboard so einen unterstützt.
Aber eine schnellere grafikeinheit muss in zukunft folgen sonst macht der cpu auch keinen sinn.

Sag mal eben in was für einer auflösung du spielst und wo genau deine finaziellen mittel liegen.

Mfg heli-homer


----------



## AbsolutStorm (25. Mai 2011)

spiele schon auf recht niedriger auflösung... weiß jetzt nicht genau welche, aber schon recht niedrig, ohne schatten, 2x antialaising..

würe mal so sagen, erstmal 100€ deswegen der Quad, dann meine alte CPU verkaufen und dann mal gucken was noch so bei rausspringt!

Mein Mainboard macht ein Quad auch mit  

habe auch Win 7 64bit falls es relevant ist 

danke schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## ACDSee (25. Mai 2011)

GTX260 ist recht langsam, aber 1680*1050 ohne AF/AA sollte gehen.
Schon mal dran gedacht, die CPU zu übertakten?

Ansonsten Grafikeinstellungen senken und Auflösung reduzieren.

Nur CPU umrüsten würde ich nicht, dann lieber 

core i3-2100 - 95 Euro
H61-Board - 60 Euro
GTX 460 - 140 Euro
4 GB DDR-3 - 30 Euro

~325 Euro


----------



## Klartext (25. Mai 2011)

Bei meinem Bruder läuft BO mit nem Q6600 und einer GTX260 bei 60FPS Konstant(1920x1080/Max Settings)...So lahm ist die GTX260 nun auch wieder nicht..

Denke auch, dass es an der CPU liegt. Nen günstiger Quad sollte es tun


----------



## bomber111 (25. Mai 2011)

Würde auch auf jedenfall neue CPU holen. Sieh dich mal nach gebrauchten 775er Quad`s um. Denn wenn du eine neuere CPU Generation wählst brauch du auch ein neues Board und evtl. auch neuen Arbeitsspeicher. Die GTX 260 sollte mit Black Ops fertig werden da das Spiel relativ CPU lastig ist! Hat meine 9800GT erstaunlicherweise auch relativ gut gemacht (Full HD no aa/af). 

Hier z.B. ein Angebot

Dann noch nen Mugen2 o.ä. drauf und das Teil sollte locker 2,8-3 Ghz mitmachen !


----------



## Heli-Homer (25. Mai 2011)

AbsolutStorm schrieb:
			
		

> spiele schon auf recht niedriger auflösung... weiß jetzt nicht genau welche, aber schon recht niedrig, ohne schatten, 2x antialaising..
> 
> würe mal so sagen, erstmal 100 deswegen der Quad, dann meine alte CPU verkaufen und dann mal gucken was noch so bei rausspringt!
> 
> ...




Also das AA nach möglichkeit ganz weglassen. Sollten nochmal rund 5-10 fps bei rumkommen.

Alles in allem, ab in die bucht nen gebrauchten 6600 schießen.
Vie spaß mit dem neuen teil und der erlangten spieltauglichkeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

Spielst du CoD online oder auch offline?
Treten die Ruckler nur online auf oder immer?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (25. Mai 2011)

Die 260er ist vielleicht nicht mehr taufrisch aber für CoD mehr als schnell genug!

CoD-BlackOps läuft selbst mit ner 9800GT auf FullHD noch flüssig

Der Vorschlag Von "ACDSee" ist gar nicht so ganz schlecht, allerdings würd ich die Graka weglassen.

Oder wenns wirklich kneift mit der Kohle, nen guten Kühler und dem C2D Beine machen oder mit Glück nen günstigen Quad finden ...


----------



## Combi (25. Mai 2011)

es liegt definitiv an der cpu...bo is mit nem dualcore nicht wirklich spielbar....
im clan haben wir 2 mann,die ne 2x3,8ghz cpu haben und es geht nicht....
darum hat meine freundin auch zum bo-start von mir nen neuen pc bekommen,es ging auf ihrem dualcore nicht,trotz 2x 3,9 ghz...
kauf nen günstigen q8400...der hat 4x2,3ghz,das reicht völlig...notfalls auf 4x4ghz übertakten....kriegste schon bei ebay für 50-80 eus,hatte damals 56 eus bezahlt...


----------



## Tobie` (25. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte am anfang das gleiche problem da mein Prozi (e6600) auf 2,4 ghz war takte ihn einfach auf 3,2 hoch dann läuft das 
aber kauf dir vorher nen neuen prozi kühler wenn du noch den boxed benutzt sonst wirds schnell mal bischen warm.


----------



## AbsolutStorm (25. Mai 2011)

Cool, danke für eure tipps! Dann werde ich mich mal nach einer neuen CPU umschauen 
Reicht eurer Meinung auch ein Q6600? Da ist nämlich einer bei ebay gerade, der heute noch ausläuft 
Dann würde ich demnächst evtl. noch nen Mugen kaufen, dann bissl overclocken, dann geht das schon


----------



## Tobie` (25. Mai 2011)

Ja der sollte reichen.


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

Ja der Q6600 ist schön und mit OC bekommst du da viel raus.


----------



## AbsolutStorm (25. Mai 2011)

Schade das ich noch nicht in den marktplatz gucken kann ^^


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

AbsolutStorm schrieb:


> Schade das ich noch nicht in den marktplatz gucken kann ^^


 Dann halt zuerst in die eBucht und hier im Forum mit deinem Wissen helfen, dann kriegst du mehr Beiträge


----------



## Loki1978 (27. Mai 2011)

Übertakte das Ding erstmal.


----------



## AbsolutStorm (28. Mai 2011)

jo habe jetzt mal auf 3GHz übertaktet  geht relativ egtl. alles gut, außer das ich fast alles ausgeschaltet habe 
kaufe mir evtl. mal einen Mugen Kühler  und dann i-wann später nen Quad, oder ich spare und baue mir mal nen komplettes System wieder neu zusammen


----------



## sockenheld (6. Januar 2012)

hey leute 

ich habe ein problem mit mein lappi 
ich kann black ops nich richtig zocken das laggt wie sau 
wer kann mir helfen mein system

Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU    T4400 @ 2.20 GHz  2.20
   4g ramm (2.97 verwendbar)
 32 bit system kann auf 64bits ändern ^^
grafik.Mobile intel(R) 4 series express chipset family  
model asus notebok k40ij/k50ij series
windows is win 7 home premium 
ivch würde mich freuen wenn mir ein er helfen könnte bitte


----------



## sockenheld (6. Januar 2012)

sorry wegen meione rechtschreib fehler ^^ tippe zu schnell und kontrolire nich ^^


----------



## huntertech (6. Januar 2012)

1) Mach bitte einen eigenen Thread auf, auch wenn dieser das gleiche Thema hat. Hier reinzuposten ist unhöflich und unübersichtlich!
2) Vielleicht solltest du kontrollieren, zumindest Satzzeichen wären ja garnicht schlecht...


----------

